# Caught someone stealing my jug lines on Lake conroe



## KLM (Jan 21, 2016)

I witnessed a 40 to 50 years old guy wearing a red pfd on a red seadoo pwc on Lake conroe yesterday circled around my juglines then left. Few minutes later, he came back and started putting my juglines into his pwc compartment. I was not far away retrieving my other jug line.
I proceeded to tell him to leave my juglines alone. He got angry, saying I should not left my jug there. People will get hurt and I will be sued. Threatening to call the cop.
I told that guy I am not going to argue. 
He then childishly sped up, ran over my jug and fled the scene. Like that will damage my $2 homemade jug.

I guess juglines get stolen is part of jug fishing.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Fng idiot. What a puss.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It is part of the game but still ****ty. He will get his. As long as it is properly marked and following TPWD rules have at it. Call the game warden or sheriff. That's all you can do.


----------



## Southern Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

get his TX# and turn that %*&# in to the law


----------



## KLM (Jan 21, 2016)

The worst thing is looking all over the water thinking it just drifts away. At least, I will not waste my gas to look around have I known the jug is stolen.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! You catch him messing with YOUR jug lines and he gets mad! What a piece of work. That guy thinks he owns the lake. I must say it sounds like you handled it well. No need for someone to get hurt over a 2 dollar jug line. As others have suggested, turn the guy in. Oh...did you catch any whiskered fellas on the jug lines?


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

Had a guy tell me a few weeks ago that I couldn't set my bouyies (about 20 jugs) in the middle of the bayou. He said if I didn't pick them up he was going to turn me in. I asked him if he wanted to borrow my phone.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Come on man seriously.. lake Conroe is for jet ski and tubers only!!! lol j/k but what you gonna do some just think it is all theirs.... good for you for NOT losing your cool to the point of a big confrontation that would just ruin your day anyway. Hopefully your bait got sucked up in his impeller LOL :texasflag:clover::walkingsm


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I think I would have pulled out phone and started taking photos and said "you don't have to call police I am calling Game Wardens".


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

If you are legal you need to contact the game warden. (GEAR TAG, max 6 hooks) He had a number on his PWC and that is all you need to have him arrested. If you are not legal it is still not legal for anyone to touch your stuff. The only thing is if you report him you are reporting yourself also and subject to a fine.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*missing juglines*

I go every 2 weeks to lake conroe and fish out of Scotts ridge area. The last 2 times I have lost 1 jugline. It could be the guy on the jet ski playing jr game warden. By the way, it is 5 hooks per jug line. First thing to do is get a picture of the person and his i d number on the jet ski. I will keep a keen eye out for him.


----------



## KLM (Jan 21, 2016)

I was totally legal with gear tag, date, only 3 hooks per jug. May be I should save the game warden phone number on my phone from now on.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The power of a pic or video sent is stout in any dispute with riff raff.
They know if too and avoid you and your stuff if they get a taste of it while screwing up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It sounds like you were having to put up with a very selfish individual, only their recreation matters, even though legal your recreation doesn't matter.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

KLM said:


> I was totally legal with gear tag, date, only 3 hooks per jug. May be I should save the game warden phone number on my phone from now on.


 It is not too late if you can get his name or PWC number. The game warden will at least pay him a visit and talk to him.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

KLM said:


> I was totally legal with gear tag, date, only 3 hooks per jug. May be I should save the game warden phone number on my phone from now on.


You should definitely do this. I do for the Ranch. That stinks about the jet-skier. We have a house on Conroe that we frequent in the summer. Have a jet-ski, ski-boat, and a bass boat. That man has no right to mess with you. It is harassment. Jug lines all over our cove. No big deal just swerve to miss them. And I fish and play!!!!! I don't own the water the City of Houston and the SJRA does. Good job on keeping your cool. See Below.....got this off of TPWD

*Montgomery County Game Warden(s)*

Apple, Robert 936-524-6927
Biggerstaff, Derwin A 979-412-3101 
Meinkowsky, Brannon N 979-412-3142 
Zaruba, Tyler 936-202-0814


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

What part of the lake, will keep my eyes open.

We just got a new house out there and I have been riding around on my ski looking at places where people have been jug lining and fishing....my ski is yellow so it wasn't me


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

WESTTU1 said:


> What part of the lake, will keep my eyes open.
> 
> We just got a new house out there and I have been riding around on my ski looking at places where people have been jug lining and fishing....my ski is yellow so it wasn't me


POTLICKER!:rotfl: :dance: Just kidding! Good luck! Congrats on the new place!


----------



## KLM (Jan 21, 2016)

WESTTU1 said:


> What part of the lake, will keep my eyes open.


That particular jug was drifted to near the "party island"


----------



## capone (Feb 25, 2013)

Where I am from folks that do that get shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WESTTU1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> POTLICKER!:rotfl: :dance: Just kidding! Good luck! Congrats on the new place!


HA Ha....Only been on the lake 3 weekends so far have a lot to learn. Our other house is on Lake Corpus Christi and I now the good spots there but this lake seems a little more challenging.

We are in Waldon and watched someone run lines two weeks back by the power lines. they did ok not nothing too great.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

WHAT A TURD WE will find out his address, and post him on the net


----------



## Rwv2055 (Aug 8, 2012)

capone said:


> Where I am from folks that do that get shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I came here to say this. My Dad tells a story about him and his Grandpa checking lines and they saw someone checking his line, he pulled out a M1 Carbine and said, "Mister, are you sure the fish on that line are worth your life? Because if when you get to the end of it and it has my name on the tag I'm gonna kill both of yall." Dad said that the folks in the other boat gave them all of their fish and hightailed it out of there.

It all boils down to one question. Does it belong to you? No? Dont **** with it.


----------



## davecop63 (7 mo ago)

I Carry a non leathal Byrna kinetic and pepper ball pistol with me. I catch anyone messing with my gear they are either getting shot with a non leathal kinetic round that hits like a baseball bat. Or a pepper ball round that explodes on impact and puts out a ten foot radius pepper cloud that will ruin his day.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^ Good luck with that Sir.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fish4food said:


> ^^^ Good luck with that Sir.


His first post ever, and he pulls up a 6 year old thread!! LOL


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> His first post ever, and he pulls up a 6 year old thread!! LOL


And his handle is davecop. lmao


----------



## shade (Aug 12, 2010)

boom! said:


> And his handle is davecop. lmao


some people cant help themselves


----------

